# The Clandestine Book Trailer



## Wo7f (Mar 31, 2015)

You can watch the video on my Facebook Author Page here...

https://www.facebook.com/pages/D-E-Jackson/528055967337458

(I tried to embed the video from Facebook, but it says it can't.)

You can also watch the video through my Amazon Author Page here...

http://www.amazon.com/D.-E.-Jackson/e/B00US1QSDE/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm afraid it's not playing for. Bug at my end, or yours?


----------



## Wo7f (Mar 31, 2015)

Really?  Does it take you to my facebook page and then you can click on the video?

Brain, here are the properties from Facebook if it helps. I just couldn't get them to embed in the Media icon.

https://fbstatic-a.akamaihd.net/rsrc.php/v2/y4/r/-PAXP-deijE.gif


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh - apologies - it's working now. Must have been a snafu at my end.


----------



## Wo7f (Mar 31, 2015)

Whew, no problem. I also added my Amazon link above.


----------



## mgilmour (Apr 2, 2015)

Wo7f said:


> You can watch the video on my Facebook Author Page here...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/D-E-Jackson/528055967337458
> 
> ...


Just curious.....is this working for you?
Do you have it up on Youtube as I would like to link to it.


----------



## Wo7f (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi mgilmour! It's really too early to say. The views I got here plus the ones on AgentQuery total 70. My Facebook Page says 52 people reached. (and I only have 14 Likes so far) With Easter just around the corner, I'd give it a week to see if I have anymore sales.


----------



## Wo7f (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh yes, youtube. Unfortunately, youtube does not like anyone using iMovie. They need proof that the jingles are ok to use. I have the license agreement, but I've heard from others that's its not enough. Never tried it myself however. Perhaps that's a task for tomorrow. (I designated Friday as my promoting day) I'll keep you posted.


----------



## mgilmour (Apr 2, 2015)

Wo7f said:


> Oh yes, youtube. Unfortunately, youtube does not like anyone using iMovie. They need proof that the jingles are ok to use. I have the license agreement, but I've heard from others that's its not enough. Never tried it myself however. Perhaps that's a task for tomorrow. (I designated Friday as my promoting day) I'll keep you posted.


If you can get it up on youtube then it will be easier for me to let other people know about your book. I'd love to help you out.


----------



## Wo7f (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks mgilmour! I'll haven't been able to get online much today, being Good Friday. I'll try it Monday and see what happens. 

Cheers!


----------



## Wo7f (Apr 7, 2015)

So youtube was a no go today. I'll keep pursuing however and hopefully get on there.


----------



## mgilmour (Apr 7, 2015)

Wo7f said:


> So youtube was a no go today. I'll keep pursuing however and hopefully get on there.


No problem....just let me know when it's up.


----------



## Wo7f (May 14, 2015)

@Gilmour Youtube finally! Here is the info...

My Channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZ3EtlolemhvA_CyRqAJq7w

Book Trailer https://youtu.be/U5ot8phRVAo

Book Review https://youtu.be/uN3t2SnXTh0


----------



## Wo7f (Nov 23, 2015)

So, I had to tweak my book trailer because the photos I used were supposed to be changed by either graphics, text, or combined with other images. So here is the new trailer...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 23, 2015)

The lettering effects are really nice, and the overall presentation is great. I'd love to see you push this further and use custom art for the other images to make it really personal. It's a tall order to get done, I know...

Btw, is this a book we've seen in Critiques??


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Nov 23, 2015)

If I remember the first one properly, this is a very big improvement.  You are definitely moving in the right direction!  

I agree with Brian that some custom art would improve it, but the expense of that could add up quickly.  I think you are finding ways around the need for custom art, and I think if you continue to use your ingenuity you will find even more.


----------



## Wo7f (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks guys!  Custom art would cost money, true. I had to choose what was free. But I'll see what I can find for my next trailer.


----------



## Wo7f (Nov 25, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> Btw, is this a book we've seen in Critiques??



I don't remember if I put in something, but I don't think so.


----------

